# Cpl Frank Gomez Condolence Internet Book



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Aug 2006)

http://www.legacy.com/can-edmonton/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&PersonId=18549068&GuestPage=1


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Aug 2006)

Followed by an email I just recieved.
Just to let everyone know it was a very respectable, and professional send off for Franky. Roads were blocked by Edmonton City Police, he had an escort gaurd and an honour gaurd, the pipers were there marching and as well as dismounted horse soldier. His casket was in tow behind the LAV followed by his casket party (which did an excellent job, lead by Sgt Ron A and the TOW Coy boys). The ceremony was touching as his uncle was the designated spokesman, and there was not a dry eye in the house when his father gave his speech. His Uncle and his Aunt both sang ( one was in total Venezuelan ). There was a fair showing from friends and collegues from his days in the Para's, all they way through to now Echo Coy. Some old faces such as Jay B and Steve C, Jay A were their, as well as unforgetables like Chief ( Bergseth), and YH and Snowshoes Morrison. Their wasn't a showing from any one from Shilo, understandable though,  just as well as the funeral home probably couldn't of held to many more pers. For your info there is a guest book on line if you wish to submit a statement, alot of these were read at the funeral, plus I know his parents like to read the entries. I spoke with his father after the ceremony and he is in good spirits all things considered, and sent him condolences from not only my family but for all those who couldn't make it. I can't stress this enough that it was an outstanding job done by all. I will leave you with the last statement of the ceremony that was quoted from Fransico Oliver Gomez when he was explaining why he wanted to go to Afgahnastan "Somebody has to stop the bullies from hurting the children!"


----------



## Jake (2 Aug 2006)

Signed the book and gave a statement. It's good to see lots of people have done the same.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Aug 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Jake (2 Aug 2006)

Did you know him Quagmire?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Aug 2006)

Yes, yes I did.


----------



## Jake (3 Aug 2006)

My condolences, sounds like he was a hell of a guy.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Aug 2006)

Strong silent type.


----------

